

Our Sales Process at Lob - harryzhang
https://www.lob.com/blog/our-sales-process-at-lob

======
not_that_noob
This seems pretty obvious. Is there some reason I'm missing why it's on the
front page?

~~~
supergeek133
You'd be surprised how obvious it isn't in the sales process for some
companies.

~~~
not_that_noob
Either that or everyone at Lob is upvoting this like crazy.

------
djyaz1200
I am stalking Lob :) I respect what those folks are doing and may be a
client/reseller soon. IMO the pricing now reflects what the end user is
willing to pay but when it gets lower it will allow my company to integrate
their services and resell them for a small profit (to fund the work). I'm
looking for signs from Lob that they are going to be like Twilio, fanatically
supporting users... constantly lowering the price and being dead simple/easy
to use. They seem on the right track but trust is the most important part of
API sales, again IMO.

~~~
pnagel
Thanks for the feedback! If you have any additional questions or suggestions
feel free to shoot us an email at support@lob.com. We always like to hear
about possible use cases and what we can do to make them happen (pricing,
features, etc.)!

\- Peter @ Lob

------
hellopat
Perhaps allow a potential customer to print a single document and have it sent
to their own / business address? Something that takes no more than 2 minutes
of the customer's time. I think that would be very appealing to people who'd
use a service like this but are skeptical.

------
supergeek133
Working in a SaaS company moving to a more API strategy, this is something
that's not discussed enough.

The sales process is VERY different in an API based model than it is in a
"here is a box" model.

Interesting to see the perspective, thanks for sharing.

